# bleeding behind baby?



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin,

my daughters friend is around 7 to 8 weeks pregnany with her first baby. she had some bleeding and pain this morning so went to A&E, they scanned her and said the bleeding has come from behind the baby and is still bleeding.

what does this actually mean?

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Often, as the embryo implants, there can be a pool of blood, this is often reabsorbed, but can come out as a bleed. She may find she has some brown loss over the next few days,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Again Emilycaitlin,

would this still cause bleeding shown on a scan at 7 weeks? if she was 4 or 5 weeks i thought yes? he is a little worried she will go on to mc. baby has a hb and she has morning sickness. the ain and bleeding has stopped from what she can see, but the scan showed it was still bleeding?


lisa
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it can be there till about 9 weeks, most people don't know about it unless they bleed, as by the time they have the 12 weeks scan it has usually reabsorbed.

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

